# Fraktionsbelohnungen



## Ashareth (1. November 2006)

Müsste bei Gegenständen/ nach Fraktionen nicht auch die PvP-Belohnungen der Stormpike (Alteractal) rufabhängig gelistet werden? Die habe ich vermist *heul*


----------

